# Why Cyprus?



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I'm still based in the uk but intend to move abroad,I'm keen on Cyprus and am also looking at Crete.Many of you would have been in the same position before leaving the UK,US,or wherever you originally came from,so could I ask the forum
why Cyprus?.I know that the driving is on the LHS as in the uk and that English is spoken widely,and the warmer weather,but what are the other reasons?

regards
Blackie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Blackie said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm still based in the uk but intend to move abroad,I'm keen on Cyprus and am also looking at Crete.Many of you would have been in the same position before leaving the UK,US,or wherever you originally came from,so could I ask the forum
> why Cyprus?.I know that the driving is on the LHS as in the uk and that English is spoken widely,and the warmer weather,but what are the other reasons?
> 
> ...


Hi Blackie,
I can't speak for others but I had lived in Cyprus many years ago and my love affair with it had not died so when my husband suggested we looked at the possiblity of moving here I jumped at it.
It is a very different place place to when I last lived here but I still love it.
We have made some very good friends among the locals and also have a good circle of expat friends.
The weather suits us and of course all of the things you said.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Blackie,
> I can't speak for others but I had lived in Cyprus many years ago and my love affair with it had not died so when my husband suggested we looked at the possiblity of moving here I jumped at it.
> It is a very different place place to when I last lived here but I still love it.
> We have made some very good friends among the locals and also have a good circle of expat friends.
> ...


Hi Veronica.
Thanks for your reply.
I've been reading about the Cyprus income tax and it seems quite good.
regards
Blackie


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

For us, driving on the 'right' side of the road was a bonus. It was not a major factor. we came to Cyprus because we liked the way of life, the Cypriots were friendly and welcoming, the cost of living is less than the UK (yes, I am being contraversial but for us, all of our bills put together are still less than our council tax would have been, so I say the cost of living is less!).

Other reasons that affected our decision? My health seemed better here, we didn't recognise the UK any longer, its not the place we grew up in and didn't want to be there. We disliked the moral standards and the general stress of a day to day existence in the UK


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Blackie

We are now back in the UK after spending 20 months living in Cyprus.

I miss so much about Cyprus but financially it just wasnt practical for us to stay there any longer. 
Wages are low and food, clothes etc are expensive, not to mention we had school fees aswell.

Having said that if it was'nt for the money reason I would still be there.

Ive written a list of good and bad points that I found to be true.

Good;
relaxed and friendlier way of life
better education system (Pascal School)
gorgeous spring and autumm weather
fantastic beaches
good food, great restaurants
great tv (showtime)
cheap fresh fruit and vegetables
healthier living
great expat friends, like extented family
Cheap bills
not hung up on silly rules
glorious sunshine 

Bad;
cold in winter
too hot in August, unbearable
bad drivers
shopping is expensive
can be boring, not the expanse of things to do, as in UK
very hard to find work and wages are low
Cypriots are lovely but there is a certain amount of rascism against the British, we are often seen as their meal ticket.
Very frustrating waiting for things to get done, why do something today when you can do it next year!!

Hope this helps
Feel free to ask me any questions and I hope i can give you an unbiased view


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

BabsM said:


> For us, driving on the 'right' side of the road was a bonus. It was not a major factor. we came to Cyprus because we liked the way of life, the Cypriots were friendly and welcoming, the cost of living is less than the UK (yes, I am being contraversial but for us, all of our bills put together are still less than our council tax would have been, so I say the cost of living is less!).
> 
> Other reasons that affected our decision? My health seemed better here, we didn't recognise the UK any longer, its not the place we grew up in and didn't want to be there. We disliked the moral standards and the general stress of a day to day existence in the UK


Hi Babs.
Thanks for the reply.
I quite agree with everything you've said,especially about not recognising the uk any longer,I could go on and on but i'm sure I don't need to,I'm sure family and friends and the uk online newspapers do a far better job than I could!.It's mainly to try and improve my health that I want to relocate to Cyprus,I'm in my late 50's and retired due to ill health. I've researched other places, Crete and the Costas but Cyprus is currently my preferred choice,and just to remind all of you over there.Its 3:15 on a cold (9C) November day and I have to have the light switched on as I type this!
Regards
Blackie.


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

dalaney said:


> Hi Blackie
> 
> We are now back in the UK after spending 20 months living in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Hi Delaney.
Thanks for the info.
I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you in Cyprus.The lack of jobs and the lack of decent wages for those who are lucky enough to have one must be very difficult.However as you've probably found out now that your'e back in the UK
jobs are scarce here too,but at least you have the satisfaction of 'giving Cyprus a go',and gaining valuable experience,who knows maybe you'll go back or somewhere else abroad. I'd love to retire to Florida but it's bizarre,you can buy a house there but youre only allowed to stay for 3months every year and apparently the green card system (to be able to live there ,(and work)has been tightened up even further.Anyway thanks again for replying and I wish you and your family good luck.
Regards
Blackie


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Blackie said:


> Hi Babs.
> Thanks for the reply.
> I quite agree with everything you've said,especially about not recognising the uk any longer,I could go on and on but i'm sure I don't need to,I'm sure family and friends and the uk online newspapers do a far better job than I could!.It's mainly to try and improve my health that I want to relocate to Cyprus,I'm in my late 50's and retired due to ill health. I've researched other places, Crete and the Costas but Cyprus is currently my preferred choice,and just to remind all of you over there.Its 3:15 on a cold (9C) November day and I have to have the light switched on as I type this!
> Regards
> Blackie.


Hello Blackie.

I'm also in my late 50's and had to retire due to ill health, It took me 4 years to decide to move to Cyprus, i wish i had done it many years ago. The weather does help with my health problems and i dread the winter months here as you are warm in the daytime and then the night comes in very fast and it is cold. But i can put up with that because it does not last that long, and with a good wood burner for company it helps, I am on a small pension but with only the main bills to pay it is enough, I decided to purchase my property instead of renting. My wife and i enjoy the life we have now and with having the internet we can still be in the uk when using Skype to see are gran kids. Also the prescripton tablets in the uk that i purchased for my illness can be bought here over the counter at a fraction of the cost. Good luck on your decision on coming over here.


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

fredben said:


> Hello Blackie.
> 
> I'm also in my late 50's and had to retire due to ill health, It took me 4 years to decide to move to Cyprus, i wish i had done it many years ago. The weather does help with my health problems and i dread the winter months here as you are warm in the daytime and then the night comes in very fast and it is cold. But i can put up with that because it does not last that long, and with a good wood burner for company it helps, I am on a small pension but with only the main bills to pay it is enough, I decided to purchase my property instead of renting. My wife and i enjoy the life we have now and with having the internet we can still be in the uk when using Skype to see are gran kids. Also the prescripton tablets in the uk that i purchased for my illness can be bought here over the counter at a fraction of the cost. Good luck on your decision on coming over here.


Hello Blackie.

I'm also in my late 50's and had to retire due to ill health, It took me 4 years to decide to move to Cyprus, i wish i had done it many years ago. The weather does help with my health problems and i dread the winter months here as you are warm in the daytime and then the night comes in very fast and it is cold. But i can put up with that because it does not last that long, and with a good wood burner for company it helps, I am on a small pension but with only the main bills to pay it is enough, I decided to purchase my property instead of renting. My wife and i enjoy the life we have now and with having the internet we can still be in the uk when using Skype to see are gran kids. Also the prescripton tablets in the uk that i purchased for my illness can be bought here over the counter at a fraction of the cost. Good luck on your decision on coming over here

Hi fredben.
Thank you for replying.
Your post and that of previous post (ers) has lifted my spirits and made me a little more optimistic. As you say, the winters don't last long and I was monitoring the daily temperatures throughout most days of last winter for a comparison with Cyprus and here in the uk, and they were impressive. My intention is to do things(the move) gradually and the information and help from this forum is invaluable.

Its nice that you can stay in contact with your family with skype, I’m just thinking of years ago when you could go to Oz for ten pounds it must have been awful in those days for families to keep in touch, due to the (then) high cost of phoning OZ!.
Medication would be a big problem for me, I’m insulin dependant and have ICHeartD and R.A.
In fact if the people at Glaxo found out I was leaving the UK there might be a crisis and they would be having board meetings! seriously though I’m looking into applying for a E121 (I think that’s the right one)) to see if I can get some help in paying for my medicines. I know the difference how I better I feel here in the summer with the warmer weather, and what I would like to know is how do you cope if it’s too warm? ..
Regards
Blackie.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Blackie said:


> Hello Blackie.
> 
> I'm also in my late 50's and had to retire due to ill health, It took me 4 years to decide to move to Cyprus, i wish i had done it many years ago. The weather does help with my health problems and i dread the winter months here as you are warm in the daytime and then the night comes in very fast and it is cold. But i can put up with that because it does not last that long, and with a good wood burner for company it helps, I am on a small pension but with only the main bills to pay it is enough, I decided to purchase my property instead of renting. My wife and i enjoy the life we have now and with having the internet we can still be in the uk when using Skype to see are gran kids. Also the prescripton tablets in the uk that i purchased for my illness can be bought here over the counter at a fraction of the cost. Good luck on your decision on coming over here
> 
> ...


Talk to BabsM about medication Blackie. I think you will find she can put your mind at ease about that. PM her and ask her advice.

Veronica


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Blackie said:


> Hello Blackie.
> 
> I'm also in my late 50's and had to retire due to ill health, It took me 4 years to decide to move to Cyprus, i wish i had done it many years ago. The weather does help with my health problems and i dread the winter months here as you are warm in the daytime and then the night comes in very fast and it is cold. But i can put up with that because it does not last that long, and with a good wood burner for company it helps, I am on a small pension but with only the main bills to pay it is enough, I decided to purchase my property instead of renting. My wife and i enjoy the life we have now and with having the internet we can still be in the uk when using Skype to see are gran kids. Also the prescripton tablets in the uk that i purchased for my illness can be bought here over the counter at a fraction of the cost. Good luck on your decision on coming over here
> 
> ...


Hello Blackie.

I cope well with the heat, I live in Tala overlooking one of the many ravines that bring the winter rains down to the sea from the hills above, But in the summer it is also cool enough not to put any air condition units on and enjoy the cool breeze that comes from the coast or the hills above. But there is a catch as i said previous. It gets all the bad weather in the winter and the high winds, but i can put up with that for the amount of time we have for summer. It is worthwhile looking around in the winter and summer months before deciding where best to live, and weigh up the odds. Come over and be like the other ex pats and mix with the locals and enjoy what you have left. 

Good Luck. fredben.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Blackie said:


> Medication would be a big problem for me,
> Blackie.


Blackie, 
I sent you a personal message re healthcare. 
Best regards
BabsM


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

fredben said:


> Hello Blackie.
> 
> I cope well with the heat, I live in Tala overlooking one of the many ravines that bring the winter rains down to the sea from the hills above, But in the summer it is also cool enough not to put any air condition units on and enjoy the cool breeze that comes from the coast or the hills above. But there is a catch as i said previous. It gets all the bad weather in the winter and the high winds, but i can put up with that for the amount of time we have for summer. It is worthwhile looking around in the winter and summer months before deciding where best to live, and weigh up the odds. Come over and be like the other ex pats and mix with the locals and enjoy what you have left.
> 
> Good Luck. fredben.


Thanks Fredben.
It's good that you don't need to use the Air Con,I think it was Veronica who mentioned that it's best to try and get aclimatised and not use the air con,I personally seem to get chest infections the few times I've used it in other countries while on holiday.Tala seems a nice place and as you,and others have said,I'd have to travel around in both summer and winter to see what suits me.
I think by using the process of elimination I've discovered areas in Cyprus that perhaps would'nt suit me but won't comment on them out of respect to other forum users. 
Regards
Blackie


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Talk to BabsM about medication Blackie. I think you will find she can put your mind at ease about that. PM her and ask her advice.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica.
BabsM kindly contacted me and I've (hopefully) replied to her.
Regards
Blackie


----------

